# Catfish Pics



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

I was wanting to start this thread so everyone could share their big catches. Please include weight if possible.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

39" around 30lbs


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)




----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)




----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)




----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

How big are those blue cats and where did you catch them?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

livtofsh said:


>


WOW! nice fish,,, more story PLEASE!


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

That's a good one. I was wondering why some of the Flathead I catch are light colored like that one?


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

I wish we had big Blue's up here around Steubenville Doboy.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Greenup Dam today


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> WOW! nice fish,,, more story PLEASE!


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> WOW! nice fish,,, more story PLEASE!


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

dryerlint17 said:


> I wish we had big Blue's up here around Steubenville Doboy.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

ohio river spring time cold and muddy water didnt weight it


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

This one was caught at NC Sam Saturday. 13#


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

Rivarat said:


> This one was caught at NC Sam Saturday. 13#
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice fish. Caught with Bluegill?


----------



## mipinner (Feb 19, 2011)

dryerlint17 said:


> Nice fish. Caught with Bluegill?


Nice pics


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

livtofsh said:


>


That's a funny looking catfish...Where are his whiskers?


----------



## dryerlint17 (Mar 9, 2012)

...............................................


----------

